# Any Deer Hunters?



## Kenskip1 (Dec 9, 2006)

A good friend sent me this. Shot in Pensylavania. 416 lbs DRESSED


----------



## 046 (Dec 9, 2006)

looks like a moose with deer antlers..


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 9, 2006)

You know there's a "Great Outdoors" forum don't ya Ken? That's where I'd look when this thread gets moved out of the chainsaw forum by a mod.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 10, 2006)

..........and here it is!


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 10, 2006)

That looks like a Alberta Deer! I was in Texas once and Saw some deer they look like are fawns with horns! Nice Deer I hope you were close to the truck!


----------

